# Quilting assembly line



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Man, quilting is a lot of work! 

Cutting, assembling, pinning, sewing, ironing, assembling, sewing, ironing...

Tedious! 

The ironing is killing me. Hours! 
I want to have an BYOI ironing party just to get it done! 


Maybe I should break it up a little? 


How do yall like to run your quilt "line"?
Do you do block by block or the whole thing, step by step, at once?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm just working on rag quilts but I don't know how I will do it when I begin on the traditional.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I usually chain piece, so am working on several blocks at the same time. I like to get all similar components done at the same time, then assemble them. For the pressing, it helps to have a pressing board next to you, so you don't have to get up to press. Although if I've been sitting for a couple of hours, I enjoy getting up and pressing everything at the same time.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I like to do all the cutting first. Then I do each block, pressing the seams as I go. Then I do the final block pressing and squaring up. So I guess I'm a step by step kind of gal.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It really depends on what I'm doing as to how I handle it. I do assembly line style on most anything I sew. Most of the time I don't press until I'm finished with the blocks. I never pin anything I'm machine sewing. 

I will occasionally finger press as I'm sewing some blocks. If I have a lot of 1/2 sq triangles, I may go ahead and press them all at once.

What are you doing that takes hours to press?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make the block first to sort out what I want to do. I then cut and chain piece usually. Once I have a long string I may keep them on the string while I make the next seam. At some point I&#8217;ll have to cut them loose and press them. Then I continue.

I don&#8217;t mind getting up to press, it&#8217;s better for my back if I do that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I press as I sew, no matter what it is. It helps to line up seams.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

it really just depends on what I'm making. The quilt I'm working on now I'm cutting some and making blocks and cutting some more....


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

My sewing table is a conference table. Cutting board to one side, ironing pad on the other, sewing machine middle right and I use an office rolling chair. It makes almost any method your using easy 'for me'.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like to do all my cutting first, then assembly line sewing. I usually sew all of one seam cut thread then press, then the next seam cut and press until I have all the blocks done. I guess that comes from working assembly line work in sewing factories.


----------

